# Temporary Work Permit



## suninaya (Dec 20, 2018)

I applied for CSV and received the temporary work permit on 04.02.2019 with the following conditions.

1. Single Entry
2. Enter on or before 02.07.2019
3. Provide employment evidence to DHA in 90 days.

Just wanted to clarify when the 90 days timeline starts?

Do I have to provide evidence of employment to DHA in 90 days from the date I enter South Africa using this work permit or it starts from the date the work permit is issued i.e. 04.02.2019?

In case I succeed to find an employment, what is the process of providing the same to DHA?

What is the standard duration of the proper CSV issued following employment evidence?

Can someone please advise on these.

Thanks


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

suninaya said:


> I applied for CSV and received the temporary work permit on 04.02.2019 with the following conditions.
> 
> 1. Single Entry
> 2. Enter on or before 02.07.2019
> ...


Good day

1. I think it's safer to start your 90 days from the date the permit is issued so that you avoid problems that may arise.

2. When you find employment, use the VFS requirements for CSV and submit all the documents that are required. You do should not just submit your offer and/or contract but all the documents including Medicals reports, Board Certificates and Police Clearances. The trick is to start obtaining the documents ASAP. Especially things like the Police Clearance and Board Documents.

3. http://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/critical-skills-visa.html

4. If you apply in South Africa it takes roughly 2 weeks maybe a maximum of a month. Make sure you have all documents so that you don't need to appeal.
*NB* Appleals take a lot of time to come out.

5. I hope some people can give you more information but these are the basics.


----------



## suninaya (Dec 20, 2018)

*Csv*



Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> Good day
> 
> 1. I think it's safer to start your 90 days from the date the permit is issued so that you avoid problems that may arise.
> 
> ...


Thanks you for your response


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

dude it is fraud to falsify documents. This forum is not to perpetuate fraud. It is to give genuine advise within the confines of the law.


----------



## saperptrain (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Jollem, Not false documents. 

I know by law its a crime, so i would never do such. 



jollem said:


> dude it is fraud to falsify documents. This forum is not to perpetuate fraud. It is to give genuine advise within the confines of the law.


----------

